# 25 hp Johnson has no spark need help



## kjaquis (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello everybody this is my first post. I have read a lot of topics on this forum and everyone seems very knowledgeable. I recently purchased a 1975 Johnson 25 hp long shaft for a great price. It ran great at the sellers house in a barrel. New plugs, water and fuel pumps. Compression was good. Mounted it on my 1648 and it ran good until I got back to the boat launch when it coughed out and wouldn't restart. I found out it has no spark at all so I replaced points and condensers and properly adjusted them. Still nothing. Is it possible for both coils to go at the same time? No spark for either cylinder by the way. I've already missed 2 camping trips because of this thing. Any ideas?


Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## ultra353 (Aug 30, 2012)

Try disconecting the kill switch first, if still no spark you`ll probably have to get an ohm meter and start checking things. The driver coil comes to mind as it feeds both coils, if it went bad you won`t have spark on either cyl.


----------



## kjaquis (Aug 31, 2012)

Tried it still nothing. Should I just order the driver coil? I replaced both ignition coils today because they were cracked and still have no spark. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 31, 2012)

Would go back through and make sure all connections are tight and not rubbing the flywheel anywhere.....look very closely at the wires and where they are in proximity to the flywheel rotation. Check the wires between the safety switch and the mag plate to make sure you dont have a bare wire grounding.
Upper seal okay and not throwing oil up into the points? clean and check.
At that point you may need to order a driver coil. That system was a frustrating one even when it worked.


----------



## kjaquis (Sep 5, 2012)

So there is definitely some oil on the plate that i didn't notice. Is the upper seal a hard job to do? And I'd there a way I could slow it down enough to use it for the weekend? I cleaned the points with electrical cleaner and it still wouldn't start. So i disconnected the kill switch and triple checked everything and still nothing. Ordered a driver coil hopefully that will do it.


----------

